# transfert Apple tv Film HD 720 impossible



## silverdid (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
heureux nouveau propriétaire d'une apple tv ancienne génération je me trouve face à un problème auquel je n'ai aucune solution.
J'ai transféré sur mon ATV tous mes films en grande partie HD (720p). Sur la quinzaine de films seul 3 se sont transférés. Or ils sont parfaitement lisible via Itunes. Et ces fichiers sont au format MP4 720P résolution 1280*720 et le bitrates varies entre 120 et 400 kbps. 
Au moment de la synchronisation itunes me marque "impossible de transférer le fichier car le film ne peut être lu". 
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui se passe?


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2010)

Dans iTunes essaie "Menu: Avancé" et "créer une version pour iPAD ou AppleTV"


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2010)

Le plus simple est de voir si iTunes doit le réencoder. Clic sur le fichier et dans le menu AVANCE tu pourras le convertir facilement et la ils devraient être au bon format pour ton appareil.


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Le plus simple est de voir si iTunes doit le réencoder. Clic sur le fichier et dans le menu AVANCE tu pourras le convertir facilement et la ils devraient être au bon format pour ton appareil.




Pas bête... je n'y aurais pas pensé


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Octobre 2010)

silverdid a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui se passe?



j'ai vécu qque chose de similaire chez moi. Il faut vérifier que le débit image ne dépasse pas 23,9762 images/seconde en 720p avec l'AppleTV 1. Pour du 30 images/seconde la résolution est limitée à 960x540...

_Extraits caractéristiques Apple :

Formats vidéo compatibles
H.264 et H.264 protégé (iTunes Store) : jusqu'à 5 Mbits/s, profil principal progressif (CAVLC) avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s (résolution maximale : 1 280 x 720 pixels à 24 i/s, 960 x 540 pixels à 30 i/s) aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo achetée sur iTunes Store : 320 x 240 pixels, 640 x 480 pixels, 720 x 480 pixels (anamorphique) ou 720p haute définition
MPEG-4 : jusqu'à 3 Mbits/s, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbits/s (résolution maximum : 720 x 432 pixels à 30 i/s) aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov_



gwen a dit:


> Le plus simple est de voir si iTunes doit le réencoder. Clic sur le fichier et dans le menu AVANCE tu pourras le convertir facilement et la ils devraient être au bon format pour ton appareil.



C'est une solution de dépannage mais la conversion est effroyablement lente, elle se fera avec perte, et si on s'est mitonné un petit m4v en VO/VF Stéréo/DD5.1 & STF Forced/ STF c'est le boxon assuré en procédant de la sorte  !

La bonne méthode : on réencode tout proprement à l'aide de HandBrake en respectant les caractéristiques maxi vidéo supporté par l'AppleTV !




Laurent F


----------



## silverdid (11 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 

J'ai téléchargé HandBrake et lancé une première conversion cette nuit.

4h de conversion je saurais donc que demain matin si ça a marché.


----------



## silverdid (16 Octobre 2010)

Bon après une semaine a avoir bataillé dans tous les sens je n'ai toujours réussi à rien faire.
Je m'explique. 

Conversion avec quicktime pro: très très long impossible a faire il faudrait plus de 20 heures pour faire UNE conversion. 
J'ai tenté avec différents réglages, soit je n'ai pas trouvé le bon soit il y a un problème avec mes fichiers sources.

Convertion avec HandBrake: temps de traitement relativement correcte, 4heures.
Mais au moment du transfert via itunes sur l'apple tv, éternel problème, ce fichier ne peut être lu.

Il faut savoir que mes fichiers source sont des MP4 de 1280*528 ou 720.

je ne comprends vraiment pas d'où vient le problème. 
Devrais investir dans Atv flash? mais ça fera sauter la garantie.
Compliqué cette affaire.


----------

